# What is this wee beast?



## Norman Kristiansen (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi folks! Thanks for allowing me to join. I recently acquired a walk behind blower previous owner claims is a John Deere. She's a 26" cut dual stage with 7 HP Briggs. I really don't know and marking to confirm are either covered or worn off. It has a bizarre chain drive auger and a flapper type impeller. I've never seen anything like it. Any help is appreciated. Now, to figure how to upload pictures... computer is not my strong suit.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

yup, get us some photos. Sounds like an early model 726


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

A chain driven auger with paddle wheel impeller John Deere blower?


Does it look like any of these...?
They are the only blowers with a chain driven auger and paddle wheel impeller that I know of and most of them came with a Briggs engine.
Perhaps someone repainted it in John Deere colors.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

How to attach pictures:
Above your dialog box there is a paper clip. Click on that to attach a photo. It will then direct you to _attach file_. Select photos to be attached. Click on "upload". Wait for them to upload. Close window then send it just as you send regular message.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Granted, it was dual smaller augur, but old MotoMower blowers were also paddle impeller and chain drive augurs.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

tadawson said:


> Granted, it was dual smaller augur, but old MotoMower blowers were also paddle impeller and chain drive augurs.



Forgot about that one... thanks


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

A better snow shark would be: 

1. chain driven 13 inch diameter single stage 
2. 32 inch wide snow blower rotor 
3. horizontally mounted 25 horse V twin Yamaha 
4. Toro 4 speed 2 groove V belt drive lawn mower transmission 
with steering brakes using two 2 groove V belts for independent wheel power 
5. V belt to chain drive using a right angle gearbox with 1 to 1 bevel to bevel gears like the old 
IHC cubs
6. electric clutch 


The large Toro Walk behind recycler mower power units minus the mower frame would be perfect for this as only an engine swap would be needed and welding for the snow blower drive using grooved carrier pulleys to power the gearbox and cross shaft sprockets and chains. 

Helper springs would be used to raise and lower the snow blower.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

russkat said:


> Forgot about that one... thanks


WOW ! That thing looks mean !


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Norman


.


----------

